# Back in the Game



## Cliff H.

Well,  I am off today and with all mods in place I am going to have my first official slow burn in over five years.  YAHOOOO.  Start time was at 6:30 am.  Doing a brisket ( 11 1/2lbs) using Allison's method.  Digital reads 230deg, Chargriller stock thermo temp is 150deg and the fish fry thermo that I have been depending on reads 170 down at the far end.  I think I will go with the digital


----------



## LarryWolfe

Looks great Cliff!!!  Keep us posted!


----------



## oompappy

Without a basket, or at least a grate that sits slightly above the ash drawer in  the firebox you will most likely have an ash build-up that starts to choke the fire around noon or so. If you have trouble maintaining temps you may need to dump the ash drawer. Have some lit fuel ready to put right back in when the time comes. Have fun and good luck with your cook!!!


----------



## wittdog

oompappy said:
			
		

> Without a basket, or at least a grate that sits slightly above the ash drawer in  the firebox you will most likely have an ash build-up that starts to choke the fire around noon or so. If you have trouble maintaining temps you may need to dump the ash drawer. Have some lit fuel ready to put right back in when the time comes. Have fun and good luck with your cook!!!


Even with a basket, you’ll run into what oompappy is saying. I typicaly have to clean the bottom of Bufords FB and whack the charcoal basket at about the 8 hr mark Looking forword to the progress reports. Enjoy your cook. :grin:


----------



## Cliff H.

Thanks for the advice guys.  I will follow it.  I am not use to working in such cramped quarters.  My previous smoker ( which I miss very much) had a lot more room.  But hey,  I put this one together for less than $200 so I will work with it.


----------



## Finney

Welcome back to low and slow.


----------



## Cliff H.

2Hr update.  Brisket at 105 deg.  Smoker has been running between 220-250.  I am finding myself just standing there and watching the thermos.  I need to snap out of it.  I flipped the brisket to fat side up.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Alright Cliff.  Keep posting the pics.  I am stuck at work on an 11 hour overtime streatch.  I'll keep checking back for more food porn.


----------



## Cliff H.

I got the fire started at around 5:45 am.  I should have started with split wood rather than a log.  Three hours into the cook and the fire is just right to begin a cook :badgrin: .  The log I used has just now burned down and very little smoke is coming out of the exhaust.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

I usually start with one chimney of charcoal and then start adding split oak.  I use oak for heat and then get the smoke from the fruit or hickory wood.


----------



## Cliff H.

This is a all Hickory burn.  I just used enough charcoal to get the fire going.


----------



## Guest

Lookin' good!!


----------



## allisonandrews

Wow - someone trying our method.  I'm excited!  I think on the last two that we did, we ended up using about 3/4 beer on each of them.  I think we poured it on around the 4-6 hour mark.

I'll be checking in to see the progress.  Keep us posted!


----------



## wittdog

Cliff just another piece of unsolicited advice I have noticed with my pit that when I am using logs the temp will be nice and smooth and then  the bottom falls out rather quickly and I sometimes need to add fresh charcoal before I can add another log, otherwise the fire is not hot enough to burn clean…..


----------



## Cliff H.

Thanks Dog,
  No chance of that happening.  I have been watching the fire like it is going to burn the house down.    

Here is the 4hr update.  brisket is at 134deg.  pit around 230deg.  What temp should it plateau ?


----------



## wittdog

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Thanks Dog,
> No chance of that happening.  I have been watching the fire like it is going to burn the house down.
> 
> Here is the 4hr update.  brisket is at 134deg.  pit around 230deg.  What temp should it plateau ?
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> Looks good the plateau comes at 160*, smoke on. The mrs wants to do a brisket this weekend as well...........


----------



## Finney

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Thanks Dog,
> No chance of that happening.  I have been watching the fire like it is going to burn the house down.
> 
> Here is the 4hr update.  brisket is at 134deg.  pit around 230deg.  *What temp should it plateau ?*


Probably around 160* - 165*.  But it can vary.


----------



## Cliff H.

Thanks Finney, and Witt


----------



## allisonandrews

I agree with the plateau temps.  Ours gets up to 160 degrees or so and stays right around there for an hour or so before it starts to rise again.  Depending on the temp of the fire and the weather, sometimes the platuea is later, around 170-175 degrees.


----------



## wittdog

Mine also have a tendency to sit at 180* as well for a while.


----------



## Finney

You can certainly have two.  It all depends... that's what makes it fun. \/  ](*,)  :happyd:


----------



## SteerCrazy

At about 160 I tend to foil the brisket and that seems to help it get to 190....is this still suggested???


----------



## allisonandrews

We foil around 160 degrees, but we normally have the lid open a bit as we get the foil on and then we pour on a beer which cools down the outside for awhile.  This may be the cause of our first plateau at 160 degrees.  

We foil for the texture of the meat and to protect it from excess smoke.  It probably helps it cook a bit faster as well, but I have never experimented with this.


----------



## SteerCrazy

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> We foil around 160 degrees, but we normally have the lid open a bit as we get the foil on and then we pour on a beer which cools down the outside for awhile.  This may be the cause of our first plateau at 160 degrees.
> 
> We foil for the texture of the meat and to protect it from excess smoke.  It probably helps it cook a bit faster as well, but I have never experimented with this.



Workin on a WSM I don't have to worry about smoke because it's burned off in the first 3-4 hours.  Foiling for texture I would agree but I find that after I foil at 160* that can help jump the temp to 190* within the next hour or two, but again, I'm using a WSM. As for the beer, I would prefer to drink it myself


----------



## allisonandrews

We use "old" beer to cook with.  We are infamous for having a ton of old beer around the house.  We'll leave it in the travel trailer or in a cooler or something and forget about it.  My husband thinks it gets a funny taste after being hot then cold then hot again, so we keep a box labeled "DO NOT DRINK" and stick all those beers in there and use them in cooking.


----------



## wittdog

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> At about 160 I tend to foil the brisket and that seems to help it get to 190....is this still suggested???


At 160* the tough connective tissues start to break down I think they are called collagen.  If you foil you will speed up this process. Which in some peoples opinion can make for a tougher brisket.  I have  had good luck doing it both ways with foil and without. IMHO foiling kind of destroys the bark.  It’s another one of those things that are up to personal preference…and will be debated from now to eternity, like the fat cap, mustard slather and so on and so forth……


----------



## SteerCrazy

wittdog said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At about 160 I tend to foil the brisket and that seems to help it get to 190....is this still suggested???
> 
> 
> 
> At 160* the tough connective tissues start to break down I think they are called collagen.  If you foil you will speed up this process. Which in some peoples opinion can make for a tougher brisket.  I have  had good luck doing it both ways with foil and without. IMHO foiling kind of destroys the bark.  It’s another one of those things that are up to personal preference…and will be debated from now to eternity, like the fat cap, mustard slather and so on and so forth……
Click to expand...


I would agree about the bark getting soft but for some reason when I cook briskets I do not get a nice crispy bark like to do with butts....As for the beer, yes I would agree hot beer then cold then hot again would make it taste funny but you just can't throw it out!


----------



## wittdog

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":ihu599oh]At about 160 I tend to foil the brisket and that seems to help it get to 190....is this still suggested???
> 
> 
> 
> At 160* the tough connective tissues start to break down I think they are called collagen.  If you foil you will speed up this process. Which in some peoples opinion can make for a tougher brisket.  I have  had good luck doing it both ways with foil and without. IMHO foiling kind of destroys the bark.  It’s another one of those things that are up to personal preference…and will be debated from now to eternity, like the fat cap, mustard slather and so on and so forth……
Click to expand...


I would agree about the bark getting soft but for some reason when I cook briskets I do not get a nice crispy bark like to do with butts....As for the beer, yes I would agree hot beer then cold then hot again would make it taste funny but you just can't throw it out![/quote:ihu599oh]
Yes on the beer thing. Although I usually never have left overs especially when John Pen is around.
As far as the bark it might have something to do with the lack of sugar in a "beef rub"?


----------



## Guest

wittdog said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At about 160 I tend to foil the brisket and that seems to help it get to 190....is this still suggested???
> 
> 
> 
> At 160* the tough connective tissues start to break down I think they are called collagen.  If you foil you will speed up this process. Which in some peoples opinion can make for a tougher brisket.  I have  had good luck doing it both ways with foil and without. IMHO foiling kind of destroys the bark.  *It’s another one of those things that are up to personal preference…and will be debated from now to eternity, like the fat cap, mustard slather and so on and so forth……*
Click to expand...

Yep! Do what you like and what works best for you!


----------



## allisonandrews

wittdog said:
			
		

> Yes on the beer thing. Although I usually never have left overs especially when John Pen is around.



We tend to overload our coolers - would rather have too much than run out.  If we would just remember to stick them back in the fridge... but that is normally too much for us to handle at that drunken stage and the next day we are normally hungover.  Well, at least I am.  I don't know what hubby's excuse is.


----------



## SteerCrazy

[/quote]
Yes on the beer thing. Although I usually never have left overs especially when John Pen is around.
As far as the bark it might have something to do with the lack of sugar in a "beef rub"?[/quote]

Well, I plan on doing 2 briskets this weekend and will use the texas brisket blend.....we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## wittdog

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes on the beer thing. Although I usually never have left overs especially when John Pen is around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tend to overload our coolers - would rather have too much than run out.  If we would just remember to stick them back in the fridge... but that is normally too much for us to handle at that drunken stage and the next day we are normally hungover.  Well, at least I am.  I don't know what hubby's excuse is.
Click to expand...

Big pit,new to you boat, lab, and overloaded coolers full of beer are you willing to adopt me........ [-o<  I tend to overload our cooler as well, when I'm on vac the first thing I do is get a new bag of ice and some more beer for the cooler each day (well usually my wife does that).


----------



## SteerCrazy

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes on the beer thing. Although I usually never have left overs especially when John Pen is around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tend to overload our coolers - would rather have too much than run out.  If we would just remember to stick them back in the fridge... but that is normally too much for us to handle at that drunken stage and the next day we are normally hungover.  Well, at least I am.  I don't know what hubby's excuse is.
Click to expand...


Wish my wife was into Q'n and beer drinkin, at least I wont have to worry about her drinkin it all  :grin: .....oh well, 17 more years and my son will be 21.


----------



## wittdog

Cliff how is the Brisket coming ? What type of fire management are you using and how well is it working for you……If you started the fire around 6 and it’s 1:15 now you should be dumping that ash tray pretty soon.


----------



## allisonandrews

I actually do try to adopt strangers.  Especially at the bar.  It seems like no one can ever come camping with us, so I start chatting up the people hubby plays pool with.  Actually it is all his fault that I get so chatty.  I never ask for shots, but he normally gets me a shot or two of jager after I've probably already had too much beer.  Jager puts me in a good mood and I start broadcasting our calendar and location to complete strangers.  Luckily, I tend to choose strangers just as drunk as I am, so nothing ever comes of it!


----------



## Guest

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> I actually do try to adopt strangers.  Especially at the bar.  It seems like no one can ever come camping with us, so I start chatting up the people hubby plays pool with.  Actually it is all his fault that I get so chatty.  I never ask for shots, but he normally gets me a shot or two of jager after I've probably already had too much beer.  Jager puts me in a good mood and I start broadcasting our calendar and location to complete strangers.  *Luckily, I tend to choose strangers just as drunk as I am, so nothing ever comes of it!*


LMAO!! Jager rocks!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

brian j said:
			
		

> oh boy, here we go with the foil vs. no foil debate.  can't we talke about something simple like middle east peace?
> 
> ****DISCLAIMER***
> 
> The statement below is an opinion.  If you do it differently it doesn't mean you do it wrong or that the author does it right.  Like sex, it doesn't matter how you are doing it as long as you are doing it.*
> 
> i like my briskets to take their time getting up to temp and therefore do not foil.  in my mind the breakdown of fat and contective tissue is not an instantaneous thing.  the longer a brisket is in the zone above 160 the more fat and connective tissue is going to get broken down resulting in a more juicy and tender brisket.
> 
> my opinion is that briskets should be cooked until they're done and not the temprature on a thermometer.  cooking to temp assumes all briskets are the same when in fact briskets most briskets i've cooked have been done in the high 180's and have heard of briskets taking as long as 205*.



I've resorted to just leaving my briskets in the cryovac while cooking.  When the plastic melts, the meat is done!  8-[


----------



## wittdog

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> I actually do try to adopt strangers.  Especially at the bar.  It seems like no one can ever come camping with us, so I start chatting up the people hubby plays pool with.  Actually it is all his fault that I get so chatty.  I never ask for shots, but he normally gets me a shot or two of jager after I've probably already had too much beer.  Jager puts me in a good mood and I start broadcasting our calendar and location to complete strangers.  Luckily, I tend to choose strangers just as drunk as I am, so nothing ever comes of it!


 :lmao: 
and my wife was saying just the other day how nice you sounded and how it's too bad you live that far away.


----------



## wittdog

brian j said:
			
		

> oh boy, here we go with the foil vs. no foil debate.  can't we talke about something simple like middle east peace?
> 
> ****DISCLAIMER***
> 
> The statement below is an opinion.  If you do it differently it doesn't mean you do it wrong or that the author does it right.  Like sex, it doesn't matter how you are doing it as long as you are doing it.*
> 
> i like my briskets to take their time getting up to temp and therefore do not foil.  in my mind the breakdown of fat and contective tissue is not an instantaneous thing.  the longer a brisket is in the zone above 160 the more fat and connective tissue is going to get broken down resulting in a more juicy and tender brisket.
> 
> my opinion is that briskets should be cooked until they're done and not the temprature on a thermometer.  cooking to temp assumes all briskets are the same when in fact briskets most briskets i've cooked have been done in the high 180's and have heard of briskets taking as long as 205*.


I agree with you Brian you can't just go by temp thats where experience or an empty belly kick in.


----------



## allisonandrews

The Joker said:
			
		

> LMAO!! Jager rocks!!



My husband claims to hate it, but I see him sipping on my shots of it.  I think he really buys them for himself, just doesn't want to admit it.  I keep a bottle of it in the freezer at all times - I love even just adding a bit to coke or Dr. P for flavor.


----------



## wittdog

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!! Jager rocks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband claims to hate it, but I see him sipping on my shots of it.  I think he really buys them for himself, just doesn't want to admit it.  I keep a bottle of it in the freezer at all times - I love even just adding a bit to coke or Dr. P for flavor.
Click to expand...

We used to drink screaming nazis in college jager and rumpelmints chilled..........Maybe that's why I can't spell.....


----------



## Guest

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!! Jager rocks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband claims to hate it, but I see him sipping on my shots of it.  I think he really buys them for himself, just doesn't want to admit it.  *I keep a bottle of it in the freezer at all times - I love even just adding a bit to coke or Dr. P for flavor.*
Click to expand...

I'm in love !!  :smooch:





 :!:


----------



## allisonandrews

If only there were more people in Texas on here...  we could all get together for a smoke and then have a foodsaver party afterwards.  Adult beverages would be needed of course - I'm about due for a restock - I threw away about 3 bottle this past week (they only had one or so shots left in each bottle, so each time I drank a coke or something, I spun the bar butler around and just added a shot of whatever bottle was facing me.  

Don't worry - I don't drink much coke, so it was okay.  I even made it to work every day last week.  Well, no, actually I didn't.  I was in Austin on Monday - but that was a business trip, so it counted as work.  I skipped out on work yesterday, so I've already blown this week.


----------



## wittdog

Poor Cliff it looks like he might be getting his second thread locked..........and I want to know how his cook is coming along.


----------



## Guest

wittdog said:
			
		

> Poor Cliff it looks like he might be getting his second thread locked..........and I want to know how his cook is coming along.


 :ack: Well, since I'm involved, it's a sure thing!!


----------



## wittdog

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Cliff it looks like he might be getting his second thread locked..........and I want to know how his cook is coming along.
> 
> 
> 
> :ack: Well, since I'm involved, it's a sure thing!!
Click to expand...

   :-k  :-#


----------



## SteerCrazy

brian j said:
			
		

> oh boy, here we go with the foil vs. no foil debate.  can't we talke about something simple like middle east peace?



Sorry, that would be me that started with the foil.  #-o Well as Paul Kirk says, the only thing foil is good for is a crutch.


----------



## wittdog

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":3e3sfrtz]oh boy, here we go with the foil vs. no foil debate.  can't we talke about something simple like middle east peace?



Sorry, that would be me that started with the foil.  #-o Well as Paul Kirk says, the only thing foil is good for is a crutch.[/quote:3e3sfrtz]
You have nothing to be sorry for as long as people can agree to disagree there will always be debates about stuff like this and most times there is no right or wrong answer but in a discussion you can maybe pick something up that you can use later on down the line or apply it in a different manner.
Find out what you like and what works for you but don't be afriad to try something new. I really hate it when someone gets on there  :rant: and says this is the only way to do fill in the blank. If you like it and who ever your cooking for likes it then that's  all that matters. NO one way is the right way. Just have fun doing it and be safe


----------



## Cliff H.

6hr update.  Brisket at 145 deg.  It sat at 143 deg while I struggled with unexpected issues.  The wind picked up and was blowing from the wrong direction.  I wound up having to wheel the whole thing to a better location.  I did have sudden temp drop issues as Wittdog warned and now I am eating a big o ONION.  Ashes have built up and I will have to dump it soon but I have a very nice coal bed working right now.  Pit temp at 230 deg right now.


----------



## allisonandrews

Looks like you are starting to get some nice color.


----------



## Guest

Lookin' good Cliff ~ Glad you got that in while you could!  :grin:  :grin:  8-[


----------



## SteerCrazy

Startin to look good Cliff....please keep us updated.


----------



## allisonandrews

Are you going to wait until they get to around 160 to cover the pan with foil?  Are you going to add any beer?


----------



## wittdog

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> 6hr update.  Brisket at 145 deg.  It sat at 143 deg while I struggled with unexpected issues.  The wind picked up and was blowing from the wrong direction.  I wound up having to wheel the whole thing to a better location.  I did have sudden temp drop issues as Wittdog warned and now I am eating a big o ONION.  Ashes have built up and I will have to dump it soon but I have a very nice coal bed working right now.  Pit temp at 230 deg right now.



Wind is probably the worst variable to deal with. It was windy here yesterday and I had to have my vents open more becuase the wind was stealing my heat.   Fire up another chimney of charcoal up, dump the ashes and pop a split log on the new batch of coals. You'll be back in action in no time....I usually blow into the fire box at this point to get the fresh split log burnning real good so you don't have the new smoke. 

I'm not saying this to tell you I told you so (so please dont' take it that way but) Isn't it amazing how quickly the temp can drop like that. One minute your cruising and the next "Is my therm broke?" When stuff like that happens it can be frustrating but as you look back it's days like this that you learn your pit and it helps to make you a better Qer


----------



## Cliff H.

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> Are you going to wait until they get to around 160 to cover the pan with foil?  Are you going to add any beer?




I haven't decided if I am going to foil or not.  No beer. The brisket is starting to render so I am at the ready with my baster.  I did pour a little root beer over it just for grins :!:


----------



## allisonandrews

LOL.  I've actually used Dr. Pepper before on stuff that called for beer when I was cooking around my parents.  They know there is a difference between cooking with it and drinking it, but to be considerate, I don't bring any beer to their house.  (I had plenty of it out there when I was living there, though!)


----------



## wittdog

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> allisonandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to wait until they get to around 160 to cover the pan with foil?  Are you going to add any beer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided if I am going to foil or not.  No beer. The brisket is starting to render so I am at the ready with my baster.  I did pour a little root beer over it just for grins :!:
Click to expand...

Rootbeer interesting let us know how it comes out....I would just be worried about the sugar becoming bitter (JMO) I have screwed up enough times with sugar I am afraid of brown sugar in my rubs, I use the turbinado (SP) tends to hold up better but again that's just preference.


----------



## Cliff H.

I just coated the fat cap and will be drawing out most of it out of the pan in an hour or so.   It just looked like it was thirsty.


----------



## wittdog

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I just coated the fat cap and will be drawing out most of it out of the pan in an hour or so.   It just looked like it was thirsty.


Cliff I'm getting thirsty and hongry!!!!


----------



## allisonandrews

Me, too.  Are you sure you don't want to trade places with me and analyze some transcripts while I finish up your brisket?


----------



## SteerCrazy

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> LOL.  I've actually used Dr. Pepper before on stuff that called for beer when I was cooking around my parents.  They know there is a difference between cooking with it and drinking it, but to be considerate, I don't bring any beer to their house.  (I had plenty of it out there when I was living there, though!)



Ive seen recipes using Dr Pepper with briskets....How'd it turn out??


----------



## allisonandrews

I've just done it with chicken (beer can chicken).  Actually, I think we may have done it with steaks as well.  I can't remember if we ever did it on the briskets - if we did, it would have been on the old smoker where we kept the briskets foiled the entire time.  I would think you would want to be careful not to let the sugar burn and get bitter.  You might consider foiling after you get some carmelization going.


----------



## Cliff H.

Isn't working and being here at the same time kinda like driving and talking on a cell phone? :grin:


----------



## SteerCrazy

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> I've just done it with chicken (beer can chicken).  Actually, I think we may have done it with steaks as well.  I can't remember if we ever did it on the briskets - if we did, it would have been on the old smoker where we kept the briskets foiled the entire time.  I would think you would want to be careful not to let the sugar burn and get bitter.  You might consider foiling after you get some carmelization going.



Well I don't know how partial I would be to using root beer or dr pepper with foods...honestly I haven't really cooked much with soda....


----------



## allisonandrews

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Ive seen recipes using Dr Pepper with briskets....How'd it turn out??



Down here, we use Dr. Pepper in everything. My home address when I was growing up was Dublin, TX - where they still have the old manufacturing plant that uses real sugar instead of syrup.  You can really tell the difference between a Dublin Dr. Pepper and a normal one.  You get spoiled.


----------



## Cliff H.

I do plan to foil it when it starts to darken :!:


----------



## SteerCrazy

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I do plan to foil it when it starts to darken :!:



It;s nice to know that between all our banter Cliff is still providing updates. thanks cliff


----------



## allisonandrews

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Isn't working and being here at the same time kinda like driving and talking on a cell phone? :grin:



I have a U shaped desk.  Work in on one side, the computer on one side, and well junk at the moment on the other side.  Depending on which way I have spun my chair, that is what I concentrate on.  

Now, if I weren't checking this page between each student, I probably would be done with them by now.  Oh, well, just 4 more left...


----------



## SteerCrazy

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive seen recipes using Dr Pepper with briskets....How'd it turn out??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down here, we use Dr. Pepper in everything. My home address when I was growing up was Dublin, TX - where they still have the old manufacturing plant that uses real sugar instead of syrup.  You can really tell the difference between a Dublin Dr. Pepper and a normal one.  You get spoiled.
Click to expand...


Never been much of a dr pepper fan to begin with. I know there are people that only drink dr pepper. wasn't dr pepper made with raisins or something??


----------



## allisonandrews

Not that I have ever heard of, but I haven't paid that much attention except for the sugar thing.


----------



## wittdog

Well I gotta run if I’m lucky I’ll get 3 hrs before I have to go in tonight……Cliff I hope your cook goes well and I’ll be looking forward to reading the updates.  :night:


----------



## Cliff H.

7hr update.  brisket at 150 deg.  pit holding at 250.  I really need to dump the ashes.  I plan to light some charcoal in just a bit.


----------



## allisonandrews

What size brisket was that?  Did you trip any of the fat before cooking?

Just asking.  Ours normally average about 12 lbs and we do not trim.


----------



## Cliff H.

Mine is about the same as yours Allison.  11 1/2 lb and I did not trim either.


----------



## oompappy

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> 7hr update.  brisket at 150 deg.  pit holding at 250.  I really need to dump the ashes.  I plan to light some charcoal in just a bit.



Looks GREAT so far Cliff!!!


----------



## allisonandrews

It's making my crackers I'm eating right now and the Lean Cuisine I had for lunch look pretty pathetic.  Spagetti is on tonight's menu, but I think we may have to reheat some brisket tomorrow.


----------



## Cliff H.

8 hr update.  brisket at 156 deg.  I covered the brisket while I dumped the ashes.  I have to do a mod for that.  Pappy, help me out!!!!
I then uncovered for a little more browning.


----------



## allisonandrews

Isn't it weird how briskets (and other meats) take different times to reach different temps even when smokers are supposedly reading about the same temps.  By hour 6, I was already up to 160 and at hour 9, I was at 193 degrees.  That is typical of our smoker running at 225 degrees using wood alone as fuel.


----------



## Cliff H.

You aren't kidding Allison.  I thought ( hoped ) by now I would be closer to 165.  I think I have hit a plateau and 156.


----------



## allisonandrews

Are you opening the door too often or anything and letting the chamber temp drop?  We open at hours: 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, etc.  Basically, every two hours until hour six and then once every hour after that - normally because we have other things going on.  We occasionally have to open at different times, but when we have the brisket foiled, you don't see too much of a drop in temperature.


----------



## oompappy

Here ya go Cliff.
I've got two pieces of angle iron laying across and just above the  
ash drawer enough to allow the drawer to be pulled out without 
disturbing the coals. You also could use a flat grate of 3/4" expanded 
metal instead of a basket.


----------



## Cliff H.

Thanks for the pics Pappy.  I see you did away with the small fire grate that comes with the Chargriller.  


Allison,
  I didn't really peak to much.  I dealt with the fire a lot.  After 9 hrs the brisket was up to 161 so I foiled it.  Now I will see if I can't get r done.


----------



## allisonandrews

Sounds good.  I'm headed out the door in about 10 minutes, but I will be anxious to check back in tonight or tomorrow and hear how it turned out.


(For anyone that doesn't know this method - I can't remember what thread I wrote about it in.)
Don't forget to save those juices.  We normally use a turkey baster to suck most of them out before we try to lift off the smoker.  Put into glass jars and let cool to room temperature.  After a few hours in the fridge, all of the fat will have come to the top.  Poke two holes in the fat (I used a thin knife and just spun it around and lifted out to remove the cylinder of fat.  Then, you can pour just the dripping out the one hole (vent through the other hole) and leave the nasty fat in the jar.  We love to take store bought bbq sauce and mix it with some drippings - adds a ton of flavor.  If you can't wait for the fat to solidify, just let the dripping set while the brisket is resting.  You should then be able to use the baster to suck the drippings off the bottom of the jar and not disturb the fat floating on top too much.

Hope all goes well - it sure looks good.


----------



## Cliff H.

Well it is now the 10 hr mark.  The brisket has just reached 165 deg.  pit is at 230-240 deg.  I have no idea how long this is going to take. !! :!:


----------



## Cliff H.

11th hr update.  Brisket at 178 deg.  Pit at 250 deg.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> 11th hr update.  Brisket at 178 deg.  Pit at 250 deg.



Sounds like an almost perfect cook Cliff!!!  Briskets tend to take 1-1.5 hrs per lb normally!!  The important thing with briskets especially is to let it rest for a couple hours before slicing!  Looking forward to the finished pic's!


----------



## Finney

Listen to the Wolfeman... he is Mr. Brisket. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Listen to the Wolfeman... he is Mr. Brisket. :!:



Awwww shucks, I'm not!


----------



## wittdog

Looking good Cliff.  =P~


----------



## Cliff H.

hr 12 update.  brisket at 185.  pit at 240.


----------



## wittdog

Alright Cliff. =D>  Another couple of hours and you'll be ready to eat. =P~


----------



## Puff1

Man,7 pages later  ,
Is that bad boy done yet? 8-[


----------



## Cliff H.

This brisket is wearing me out.  What would be the lowest temp to pull and rest?


----------



## wittdog

Puff said:
			
		

> Man,7 pages later  ,
> Is that bad boy done yet? 8-[


While you were breathing in dry wall dust the rest of us were having a pleasent discussion. :razz:  Cliff had the hot topic of the day =D>


----------



## Puff1

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> This brisket is wearing me out.  What would be the lowest temp to pull and rest?


What's it at now?


----------



## Cliff H.

188 deg


----------



## wittdog

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> This brisket is wearing me out.  What would be the lowest temp to pull and rest?


You could probably get away with it now. Or you could switch to just charcoal.......pile it up unlit in a U shape and adjust the dampers so it does a slow burn.....You could get a few hrs of not much babysitting......
How acurate is your therm?


----------



## Cliff H.

Wood  won't be an option in another hour.  I am about out of hickory.  Good thing I am going home to visit family in August so I can load up again.


----------



## Cliff H.

The thermometer seems to be reading good.  Can't say much for the potato.


----------



## wittdog

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Wood  won't be an option in another hour.  I am about out of hickory.  Good thing I am going home to visit family in August so I can load up again.


One draw back on a SFB is they are fuel pigs. I tend to use wood the first few hours and then switch to lump. Wood is hard for me to get but I can get 40lb bags of Hump lump cheap. One of the guys at work, (the guy I did the wild hog butt for just brought me 4 nice size pieces of cherry wood that I have to split)


----------



## wittdog

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> The thermometer seems to be reading good.  Can't say much for the potato.


Cliff I bought some alligator clips from radio shack and used a pair of needle nose to  open the hole some, the probe fits right into the hole perfect and then I clip it to the grate....


----------



## Cliff H.

Wood is easy for me to come by.  My Inlaws across the street have about 10 big pecan trees.  My brother in Texas has been splitting red oak, white oak, and hickory ever since the Hurricane blew up from Beaumont earlier this year.  


Temp up to 190


----------



## wittdog

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Wood is easy for me to come by.  My Inlaws across the street have about 10 big pecan trees.  My brother in Texas has been splitting red oak, white oak, and hickory ever since the Hurricane blew up from Beaumont earlier this year.
> 
> 
> Temp up to 190


Man I am envious, I have to beg borrow and steal to get wood......That brisket is almost there.


----------



## Cliff H.

wittdog said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thermometer seems to be reading good.  Can't say much for the potato.
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff I bought some alligator clips from radio shack and used a pair of needle nose to  open the hole some, the probe fits right into the hole perfect and then I clip it to the grate....
Click to expand...




I have been meaning to buy some clips.


----------



## allisonandrews

We've pulled the briskets off around 195 degrees and had good luck.  I think a lot of it just depends on the brisket.  If it feels tender enough, I'd pull it when you needed to.  (Sometimes we get on a time constraint either because of events or because of our tummies growling.  If we can't let it rest very long, we will just slice what we need and wrap the other part up to continue resting.  We haven't found with our method that a long rest versus a fairly short rest makes all that much difference.


----------



## Puff1

What about foil :eep: 
That might help


----------



## Cliff H.

I think it is coming of at 195 deg,  Yes?


----------



## wittdog

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Cliff H.":xq6uzu9k]The thermometer seems to be reading good.  Can't say much for the potato.
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff I bought some alligator clips from radio shack and used a pair of needle nose to  open the hole some, the probe fits right into the hole perfect and then I clip it to the grate....
Click to expand...




I have been meaning to buy some clips.[/quote:xq6uzu9k]
They work great. I also use them on the WSM to hold my digital dome therm in place. Clip it right on the top vent....I do need to install a tru temp on the WSM my Mavericks range is good for nothing. I typically pull mine at 195* but I've also pulled my sooner. You can kind of tell how done the brisket is by how bendable it is. If you pull before 195* double wrap it on foil it will help to keep the heat in. You should let it rest for at least 45 min if not longer.


----------



## Guest

wittdog said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Cliff H.":3tg192p7]The thermometer seems to be reading good.  Can't say much for the potato.
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff I bought some alligator clips from radio shack and used a pair of needle nose to  open the hole some, the probe fits right into the hole perfect and then I clip it to the grate....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been meaning to buy some clips.
Click to expand...

They work great. I also use them on the WSM to hold my digital dome therm in place. Clip it right on the top vent....I do need to install a tru temp on the WSM *my Mavericks range is good for nothing.*[/quote:3tg192p7]
Greg just did a mod to boost his range ~ Maybe he can help you... 8-[


----------



## Finney

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Cliff H.":1ev0hzri]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Cliff H.":1ev0hzri]The thermometer seems to be reading good.  Can't say much for the potato.
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff I bought some alligator clips from radio shack and used a pair of needle nose to  open the hole some, the probe fits right into the hole perfect and then I clip it to the grate....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been meaning to buy some clips.
Click to expand...

They work great. I also use them on the WSM to hold my digital dome therm in place. Clip it right on the top vent....I do need to install a tru temp on the WSM *my Mavericks range is good for nothing.*[/quote:1ev0hzri]
*Greg just did a mod to boost his range *~ Maybe he can help you... 8-[[/quote:1ev0hzri]
But can he "hear" when it's reached his set temp?


----------



## Cliff H.

14hr update.  The brisket hit 195 deg about 30 min ago.   I foiled it and it is resting in the oven.


----------



## wittdog

Oh yeah baby! =P~ Can't wait to see the sliced pics.....I wish I had smell-o-vision. =P~


----------



## Guest

Looks great Cliff!


----------



## allisonandrews

Too much bark for me, but it still looks great.  Did it produce much juice?


----------



## wittdog

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> *Too much bark for me*, #-o  but it still looks great.  Did it produce much juice?


Oh man, IMHO the bark is the best part....So much for the adoption. :razz:


----------



## Finney

Looked good to me.
Thank God it's finished... now I can go to bed.  :night:


----------



## wittdog

Finney said:
			
		

> Looked good to me.
> Thank God it's finished... now I can go to bed.  :night:


 :lmao:  yeah and I can go to work.......


----------



## allisonandrews

LOL!  You guys have known that I wasn't a fan of bark right from the start!  It just strikes me as tough and burned.  But then again, I'm one of those people that likes my meat as rare as possible.  My toast as well.  If it gets beyond light tan, I can't eat it.  If anything sticks in the pan and gets a dark mark on it, I have to pull that part off and chunk it.  Just different taste buds...  Maybe that is why I hated the pulled pork so much as well.  If you like bark, it had plenty of that, but I chunked it all.  Those fat pockets and skin (gag) helped it pull right off.


----------



## allisonandrews

How much longer are you going to let it rest?  I'm looking forward to the sliced pictures.  (And the results of the taste test, of course.)


----------



## Guest

wittdog said:
			
		

> allisonandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Too much bark for me*, #-o  but it still looks great.  Did it produce much juice?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, IMHO the bark is the best part....*So much for the adoption.* :razz:
Click to expand...

The love connection too. :grin:  That's cool ~ *It's all about what you like.*


----------



## wittdog

Wait a minute the adoption is back on more bark for me. :grin:  =D>  I was just having fun with you Allison..Jokers right it's all about what you like.


----------



## Cliff H.

I am going to slice it up at 9:30 central time.  Pics coming soon


----------



## allisonandrews

Oh, don't worry - I am secure in my dislike of bark.  Almost all of my friends are male (and most have more loyalty to my husband than to me), so I am used to my fair share of ribbing.  But, alas, I don't know if an adoption is possible.  I tend to take in entire units, and I know you have a wife and I think some kiddos.  When you combine that with our 3 dogs (boxer, lab, and beagle) and 5 cats, that could be a full house!!   :!: 

Okay, it's 9:40pm... Cliff should be tasting the meat right about now...


----------



## Cliff H.

Let me just get these pics up and we can talk about it later


----------



## Guest

Looks pretty darn good to me!  =P~  Couldn't get a large version of the 1st pic for some reason..


----------



## Cliff H.

It took me three tries before it came up.  That is strange.  

I am 10-4 over and out for tonight


----------



## Finney

Looked pretty good to me.  
How'd it taste?
Moist?
Tender?
etc?

Come on boy... if your not sharing with us, you have to tell us about it. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Cliff nice looking brisket!  If it tasted as good as it looked you were a lucky man!  Great job!  =D>


----------



## wittdog

Come on Cliff how was it? It looks great! Did the rootbeer add anything?


----------



## allisonandrews

Looks good, but how did it taste...


----------



## Cliff H.

The brisket was very tender.  I was not real happy with the overall flavor.  The night before,  I gave it a mustard slather, a very light dusting of Wolfe rub and a very heavy coating of Strawberry's bbq seasoning.  This rub had a taco seasoning smell to it and I questioned using it but I decided to go ahead since there were huge displays of it in every grocery store in town.

      I was out of Tex-Joy or there would not have been an issue.  I should have just used Straight Wolfe rub but I did not want to use a whole bottle on something that I wasn't sure about, plus we use Wolfe rub on EVERYTHING.  The root beer helped me decide when to foil because it started browning a little faster.  I can't tell that it added anything.  I don't think beer really adds anything either. The bark did not have a well defined flavor.    

     Next time I am going to do something with worsty sauce.  I may inject.  That is were I had issues with this cook.  It compared to eating baked turkey and then eating injected deep fried turkey.  You know what I mean ?   The meat itself was tender and juicy but it didn't have much flavor other than what eight hours of hickory smoke pumped into it.

     As far as the method goes,  I liked the ease of operation with the pan.  Pulling drippings out with a turkey baster was great.   Having the fat side up for most of the cook meant no bark on the meat side.  If I use this method again I may finish fat side down. 

     I think seperating the point and trimming it up some ahead of time might be a better option also.  I had to wrestle with the point and remove the fat  with one of those big silicone gloves on one hand.  It would have been nice just to rest and slice.

    Overall it was worth it.  I have never,  let me rephrase that *NEVER* smoked a good tender brisket.  It has always been hit and miss.  I almost always left the brisket cooking to my dad.  I could never seem to get them right.  

      This site and you kind folks have helped me to be a better cook and I thank you.


----------



## allisonandrews

Sorry you didn't like the flavor (or the lack thereof).  But if a rub smelled like chili powder to me, I don't think I would like it on my brisket.  My favorite is the generic Adams brisket rub.  We tried a new "texas rub" on one of the briskets this time.  I am hesitant because I could see black pepper in it and that is my big no-no.  Hubby said that you couldn't taste the pepper, but we'll have to see.

Tonight we are having the brisket from this weekend.  I've already got the foodsaver bags moved down to the fridge so that they will be ready to pop in some boiling water when I get off work.  I took out a bag of each, so I will really get to decide if I like the other rub.

I am glad, at least, that your brisket turned out tender and that you were able to save some of the juice with the baster.


----------



## wittdog

Glad to hear that the cook went well. I enjoyed following your progress on the cook. We like the Dallas Dandy Brisket rec in Smoke and Spice it is marinaded overnight and then you rub it.  If your interested in the recipe let me know. I know what you mean about the turkey thing I don't even care for the oven turkey anymore.


----------



## Guest

*Well, I think you learned a ton ~ I know I did.  Glad the cook went well albeit long and sorry we kinda trashed your thread..*


----------



## Finney

The Joker said:
			
		

> *Well, I think you learned a ton ~ I know I did.  Glad the cook went well albeit long and sorry we kinda trashed your thread..*


*"We"* did?


----------



## Guest

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, I think you learned a ton ~ I know I did.  Glad the cook went well albeit long and sorry we kinda trashed your thread..*
> 
> 
> 
> *"We"* did?
Click to expand...

*We know who we are...  *:!:


----------



## wittdog

The Joker said:
			
		

> *Well, I think you learned a ton ~ I know I did.  Glad the cook went well albeit long and sorry we kinda trashed your thread..*


I don't know if we trashed your thread if we did I apologize. I like it when my threads turn in to one like this.  It makes me feel more connected. Like a bunch of friends sitting around a pit killing time, and having a good time till it’s time to eat. Just my .02 It was the hot topic for yesterday.


----------



## Cliff H.

Thanks ya'll.  I don't think the thread got trashed Joker.  I am amazed that people really enjoy bbq so much that they will stay with someone they don't know ALL DAY via the internet and watch them bbq.  

I am also amazed that there were about 6-8 people talking on this thread and almost 1000 people tuned in.


----------



## allisonandrews

I agree.  My husband told me to stop chatting last night.  I told him I wasn't in a chat room, I was on a message board.  He said, well, the way you keep replying, you might as well be in a chat room.  I told him I would just need to get him a user ID so he could 'chat' as well, to which he rolled his eyes.  Internet communication is still 'weird' to him.


----------



## wittdog

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Thanks ya'll.  I don't think the thread got trashed Joker.  I am amazed that people really enjoy bbq so much that they will stay with someone they don't know ALL DAY via the internet and watch them bbq.
> 
> I am also amazed that there were about 6-8 people talking on this thread and almost 1000 people tuned in.


That is really cool.
And as far as we....Round up the usually suspects......


----------



## Guest

wittdog said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ya'll.  I don't think the thread got trashed Joker.  I am amazed that people really enjoy bbq so much that they will stay with someone they don't know ALL DAY via the internet and watch them bbq.
> 
> I am also amazed that there were about 6-8 people talking on this thread and almost 1000 people tuned in.
> 
> 
> 
> That is really cool.
> *And as far as we....Round up the usually suspects......*
Click to expand...

*I admit *


----------



## wittdog

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> I agree.  My husband told me to stop chatting last night.  I told him I wasn't in a chat room, I was on a message board.  He said, well, the way you keep replying, you might as well be in a chat room.  I told him I would just need to get him a user ID so he could 'chat' as well, to which he rolled his eyes.  Internet communication is still 'weird' to him.


I'm actually nicer on the internet then in real life.......


----------



## Cliff H.

I am more handsome on the internet than in real life :!:


----------



## wittdog

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I am more handsome on the internet than in real life :!:


 :lmao: taller too right.


----------



## Greg Rempe

I admit, typically when a thread goes to 5 pages I become weary of what is happening especially in the cooking sections...usually a lock is in order.  However, this is a rare thread that, until the last 4 or 5 posts, stayed on topic...nice to see!  

LOCKED!!


----------

